# Uploading Photos to the Web ???



## garyh (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello all,
First off I apologize if this isn't the correct area to post this thread.


  Im looking for a little help uploading photos to website. Id like to load some pictures to a free photo website and have them viewable simply by searching the name. Is this possible? I can go to Flickr, type a word into the search engine, and it will bring up tons of relating photos but when I upload a photo and name it, I cannot find it through a search. My end goal is to be able to load photos that anyone can search and view. I dont want to email, facebook or tweet the photos, just simply be able to tell friends the website to visit and the word to search. I have tried this in Photobucket and Flickr but if I log out and do a search, it will say no results found. What am I missing? If anyone can give me a little insite, I would appreciate it.
 Thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2014)

You and 300,000 other photographers would like to be able to do the same thing.

As an example, on PhotoBucket all your photo folders would have to be Public.
Then each image would have to have a unique name not shared by any other image on Photobucket now, or any time in the future.
Web site search engines are not as functional as internet search engines, but learning more about how web site search engines work might be helpful.
I don't know where you might glean that information, but you might try starting a dialog with the administration at Flickr or Photobucket.

Current estimates are that 500,000,000 new photos are added to the internet EVERY DAY.
That's 3.5 _*billion*_ new photos on the internet _every week_.

Well over a million new photos are added to just Flickr every day, and it's likely about the same for Photobucket.
How many public photos are uploaded to Flickr every day, month, year? / Combien de photos publiques sont téléchargées sur Flickr chaque jour, mois, année ? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Uniform resource locator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for taking time to respond. I guess I should have known there wasn't an easy answer or there would have been simple tutorials posted on the public photo websites. I will continue to seek an easy solution and if found I will post my results here. Cheers


----------



## cathyhill (Feb 25, 2014)

garyh said:


> Hello all,
> First off I apologize if this isn't the correct area to post this thread.
> 
> 
> ...



I think you can have a look at squidoo and Picasa. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## grafxman (Feb 26, 2014)

At flickr you should add a tag or tags that are appropriate to your photo. Then a search will ID all photos with that tag. For example, if you search for Belpre, a small town in OH you will load all the photos tagged with Belpre OH and Belpre KS. If you search for Marietta, another small town in OH you will get all the photos tagged Marietta which will pull up all photos for Marietta OH and Marietta GA. If you add OH or Ohio to the search then you're liable to all of Marietta or Belpre plus everything tagged Ohio. On flickr it's all about the tags. You can sometimes pull up a photo by it's name but you're better off adding the name to a tag. Be sure to place tags with multiple names in quotes or else they'll be separated into separate tags. If your photo doesn't show up immediately with a search then wait awhile. I know flickr only updates some things once a day. I'm not sure how quickly a search for a newly added tag will take flickr to index. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe someone should or would start a website just for that purpose in the future.


----------

